# On the road again.  1925 Elgin, women's model.



## piercer_99 (Sep 24, 2022)

I got what was left of this bike just over 3 years ago, it came from a farm in east Texas, where it was left to rot away in the weather for decades.  I have been wanting to do something with it, I believe it deserves more than just to be a dust catcher hanging in the barn.

(edit)  Originally I posted this as a 1927, however upon further review the serial number starts with a light strike 'C' 49038.

After I cleaned it up, it was more visible to the camera's 'eye'.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 24, 2022)

So today it changed.

I have been gathering parts here and there to do something with it, @Jesse McCauley  sent me the seat post clamp I needed and that was all I really lacked to get it in riding condition.   It is nowhere near stock. Probably never will be.

Did an oa bath to see how much paint was salvageable, spoiler alert, not much.

A modern 700c wheelset with a 2 speed kickback hub and a 1/2" pitch chain wheel make it go.

















































There is damage to the steertube, that will need to be addressed before much riding.

It rides surprisingly well as is.

If and when I secure a front fender, it will probably be painted again as most of the paint is gone.  The pedals are place holders, they're hideous. I don't trust the original handlbar, it is almost rusted through, so there is a 1940's handlebar and stem on it presently.

I started breaking it down at noon today, rode it at 4pm.

Here is a copy of the ad for it from the Sears catalog, 1927


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 24, 2022)

Nice girls bike.
Looks like a *Snyder* bottom bracket (joints), and frame also has that peculiar *head* *tube* (with extra extension above the top tube). https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-ladies-elgin-late-20s-early-30s.175662/
<edit; after serial number reveal>
Might be a *1934*–C Snyder built Sears Elgin; and I believe that Excelsior was their supplier in the 1920’s.  Snyder acquired the *Excelsior* *factory* in the early 1930’s.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 24, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Looks like a Snyder bottom bracket (joints), and frame also has that peculiar head tube (with extra extension above the top tube).



you know Sears, they would badge whatever they could get the quickest.


----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2022)

Nice


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 24, 2022)

catfish said:


> Nice



thank you


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 24, 2022)

So you tore it down, bathed it and then thru it all back together in half a work day? Must not have taken and beer breaks!

That looks freaking cool and I like it as is with no fenders. Slap on a coat or two of BLO and call it repainted.  😜


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 25, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> So you tore it down, bathed it and then thru it all back together in half a work day? Must not have taken and beer breaks!
> 
> That looks freaking cool and I like it as is with no fenders. Slap on a coat or two of BLO and call it repainted.  😜



it was hot out and I don't drink alcohol anyway.

Water was plentiful.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 25, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> So you tore it down, bathed it and then thru it all back together in half a work day? Must not have taken and beer breaks!
> 
> That looks freaking cool and I like it as is with no fenders. Slap on a coat or two of BLO and call it repainted.  😜



"Repainted"

BLO.




According to the old Sears catalog, these were available in red with black, and cream with brown.

Perhaps it is a cream with brown.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 25, 2022)

Killer work!  Does my heart good to see “wall hanger” bikes become riders!


----------

